
Web 2.0 gives birth to Politics 2.0 - danielha
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/19/web-20-gives-birth-to-politics-20/
======
bootload
first post for politics.

this is a "startup" news site. plz keep the "Startup News", _`politics free`_
:)

